Ask HN: You get a msg written by you in 2030. What does it say? - mleonhard
======
CLPadvocate
If you're reading this, I'm dead ... I mean you're dead. Everyone's dead. That
bitch that dumped us in the high school is dead (haha). Bambi is dead. John
Connor is dead. Even Chuck Norris is dead. The "endangered species list" is a
f __king one-liner with a shitpile emoji.

You may ask what happened - well, as they tried to remove the orange butthead
from the White House after the second term, he headbutted the big red button
to prevent being replaced by a woman.

Most of us died fast. Others could enjoy a few president-colored sunsets,
while screaming in pain, and slowly disintegrating.

The only survivers were the astronauts of the ISS, Adam, Eve, and Joe. But
instead of re-enacting the Bible in the coziness of zero gravity, they caught
Musk's Tesla and tried to use its Autopilot to land on Mars. They'll burn in
the Sun soon. But until then they'll be freezing to death in a frigging
roadster.

Have fun.

------
ilyas121
Same one I'd send to myself in 2010. "In any tough decision, playing it safe
is easy to do and no one will blame you for doing it. People will even applaud
you for it. Except you. 10 years later."

------
mleonhard
Hi 2020 Self,

You're in the middle of the pandemic, but don't worry. The vaccine will put
everything back to normal by New Years.

And don't sweat the recession. It'll be a short one. In about 2 years,
everything will be heating up again.

You will work through your bitterness at your parents. It's not a problem for
me now. It was worth the effort and therapy ($$$).

That other relative is still mistreating people. People change very slowly,
and only if they want to. You can help yourself by limiting your exposure to
them.

You will finally get your daily habits: meditation, exercise, & sleep
schedule. It doesn't happen until after the pandemic so don't stress about it
now. Short term, try all those things you've been putting off. They will help:
auto-shutoff on the TV & monitor & lights, clean and tidy the floor more
often, and make those little habit reminders.

It's ok to dip into your savings. You'll fill it back up to 10x what it was.

You know those projects you've been thinking about and started but haven't
made any progress on because social isolation has gotten you down? Well,
you'll finally make progress on them. Three of them won't go anywhere, but one
will be a big success! You're asking, "Which one!?" You have to find out for
yourself. :)

By 2030, the pandemic and recession are just bad memories. You will have some
hard times in the next 10 years, but nothing like 2020. 2021 will be full of
hope. You will have so much fun in 2022. And you'll have some really great
times every year after that. You will make several new friends of the highest
quality. You will enjoy hundreds of board game nights and 30 trips over the
next 10 years. The 2024 backpacking trip will be the best. We're planning
another one and J&fam are coming since their kids are finally big enough to
hike. :)

Relax. Everything's going to be fine.

-2030 Self

------
ecmascript
Most things didn't end up as you thought they would

